# Hit by a CFRH Newbie!



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I did not post this yesterday when it arrived. But I just got back from the emergency room. The doc said(in his best Monty Python voice), "Its merely a flesh wound" But I can tell you first hand spankings hurt any way they come! 

Seems some newbie named Ryan(twinarch) decided he need to pile on the BABOTL's while were down and abused.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165190

Foolishly, I stepped up and took one for the team. Well now I feel like the Black Knight. Its damn hard to type this message out using a pencil between my teeth. 
http://imageshack.us

Love the creativity!

http://imageshack.us

An awesome assortment of smokes! A couple of new ones in there! Cant wait to try the JL Panatela! The Don Francisco's are a house brand from a shop back east, great sizes(lance and corona). God of Fire and Anejo!
Totally over the top. Thanks so much. Now I have one more address to add to my book.:dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well deserved hit, my friend. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch!!!

That had to hurt!!!

Nice Hit!!!:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

wow, you have been hit by a very dangerous newbie.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Ryan is out of town and asked me to make sure that I talk some sh1t for him so here goes. 

That is a beat down, I am thinking that the BABOTL need to fly their white flag. This is over, Ryan took out the last of the crew and final peice of property that was above water in the Bay Area. This FRH or rather Front Range Bomber newbie has showed that just because he is new to our group he is no newbie. 



:r:r:r

Great hit Ryan.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

jcarlton said:


> That is a beat down, I am thinking that the BABOTL need to fly their white flag. This is over, Ryan took out the last of the crew and final peice of property that was above water in the Bay Area.


You didn't think we'd just let the Gulf of BABOTL sit all empty did you? Well we're well on our way to completion of our own hanging garden island thing. Here's the proof:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Ryan is out of town and asked me to make sure that I talk some sh1t for him so here goes.
> 
> That is a beat down, I am thinking that the BABOTL need to fly their white flag. This is over, Ryan took out the last of the crew and final peice of property that was above water in the Bay Area. This FRH or rather Front Range Bomber newbie has showed that just because he is new to our group he is no newbie.
> 
> ...


Someone got taken out? Shit, I must have missed that. Bob has a scuffed knee, at very best. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> You didn't think we'd just let the Gulf of BABOTL sit all empty did you? Well we're well on our way to completion of our own hanging garden island thing. Here's the proof:


*Eric, I did an Edit for you!!!*


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice hit Ryan... that looks like destruction for sure... don't forget the last couple of hits on Bobarian and the 19ish other hits in the last few weeks... 

I call that annihilation... :gn:gn:gn:r:gn:r:chk


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome bomb by a newbie! Newbies unite!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Awesome! :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

nice hit.
smack bob around:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Colorada Activity Book? Was that a little momento from the CFRH's "reading room"?

Nice smackdown Ryan on a great BABOTL...:tu:ss

So, if you all will excuse me, I need to put on some fresh bandages, cuz I think my wounds are finally healing


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That Colorado Activity Book is part of the core corriculum in the Graduate Programs at Colorado State.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great hit guys, on a deserving target


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Great hit guys, on a deserving target


:tpd::ss:ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> You didn't think we'd just let the Gulf of BABOTL sit all empty did you? Well we're well on our way to completion of our own hanging garden island thing. Here's the proof:


:r:r I love what you've done with the place!! Kinda brightens it up a bit!

Great hit on a great ape!! Nicely done.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I told you guys, It was just a flesh wound! I will be up and around in no time at all!:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Wowsers! I'm in awe!
:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Way to go guys!!! Well deserved hit on a great BOTL!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *Eric, I did an Edit for you!!!*


Awesome!!! Didn't you say the top 30 levels were all microbreweries???

I think Bob is moving into the Penthouse which will also double as a LCdH.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Awesome!!! Didn't you say the top 30 levels were all microbreweries???
> 
> I think Bob is moving into the Penthouse which will also double as a LCdH.


Talk like that might start a reverse migration, CO to CA. Or at least we'd love to come visit. :chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Awesome!!! Didn't you say the top 30 levels were all microbreweries???
> 
> I think Bob is moving into the Penthouse which will also double as a LCdH.


That is true!!!:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nice hit there! That book has dot to dots in it!! Oh man I used to love doing those when I was younger......been almost year since I touched one.....the withdrawal is tough!!!*:ss


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad you liked your package, bobarian! Hope the smokes are up your alley, too! The Monty Python pic was a nice touch and gave me a good chuckle. Oh, yeah...I hope the healing is coming along nicely and perhaps next time you might be more careful about where and when you post.:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the activity book!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Nicely done Ryan!!!

Bob, way to take one for the team! Or at least what's left of the team...LOL

:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> That Colorado Activity Book is part of the core corriculum in the Graduate Programs at Colorado State.


:r:r:r:r:bn


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Those Don Francisco's look like Disneyland smokes. :chk


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

butterbeezy said:


> Those Don Francisco's look like Disneyland smokes. :chk


You might want to be careful, comments like that could put you in the line of fire.:ss

BTW I have had one (gifted by Ryan) and it was a great smoke:tu


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> You might want to be careful, comments like that could put you in the line of fire.:ss
> 
> BTW I have had one (gifted by Ryan) and it was a great smoke:tu


They are indeed good smokes!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

bobarian said:


>


Come back here and take what's coming to you! I'll bite your legs off! :r :r

Great hit Ryan.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll give these guys a call if you need me to Bob.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I'll give these guys a call if you need me to Bob.


Dude, I think you were out in the sun too much today! :r:r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice hit. I too thought the Don Francisco was some sort of Disney smoke as the font used looks like the same type face that Disney uses in their logo. Learn something new everyday. Also what I think you referred to as an Anejo is actually a 858 Sungrown which IMHO is a way better smoke than the Anejo.


----------

